# ORISKANY ON SATURDAY ThE 17TH



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Folks,

I have one seat open for a trip to the ORISKANY on Saturday if someone want to go, It will be a two tank dive for $150.00. Give me a yell at (850) 565-7247 if you would like to go.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

If you havent done the Big O nows your chance. Its always a good time with Due South Custom Charters. Great boat too!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Due South is a great charter and Dalton is a great captain. Good seeing you yesterday Brandy, don't be a stranger!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dalton and Due South Charters is going to get nothing but thumbs up from everyone on here. There is a reason for that too.He is a great captainand hasa great boat. If anyone has been looking to get out on to the BigO, this is the boat to get you there.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for the vote of confidence, I appreciate it.



That being said, the charter group was involved in a car wreck in this weather so they had to reschedule and the boat is not booked for tomorrow. :reallycrying The good news is that they are all OK. 

Signed, 

locked, loaded, and ready to go. :banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah,,,,thwe "Mad Monkey" is a great captain!

Exept of course when your in YOUR OWN boat and he still shouts orders over at you....oke

:letsdrink


----------

